# UPC box and Philips TV sound problems



## TLC (10 Oct 2010)

We have UPC Hd etc. & bought a new Philips TV a couple of weeks ago, since then sometimes when we change channels the sound goes muffled.  If I turn off the box or TV & turn it back on again the sound goes back to normal - anyone any ideas what's wrong?


----------



## Papercut (10 Oct 2010)

Do you use your UPC remote to adjust the volume on your TV?


----------



## TLC (10 Oct 2010)

No - I use the tv remote, sorry to be so thick - but does it make a difference?


----------



## Papercut (10 Oct 2010)

Oh, you're not thick - it may not be your problem at all, it's just my neighbour recently had a problem with his sound after buying a new tv & it was resolved by programming his UPC remote (just had to enter the correct code for his make of tv) to adjust the volume on his tv. There is a list of codes for different tv's on the UPC site.

I don't want to set you on the wrong path, so it may be best to ring UPC or see if you get any more helpful responses here.


----------



## TLC (10 Oct 2010)

I'll give them a ring in the morning - and go from there.  And thanks for the help - appreciated


----------



## vandriver (11 Oct 2010)

Some Philips televisions interfere with UPC boxes(mine does).Maybe check this out.


----------



## TLC (11 Oct 2010)

Vandriver - how do I do that? Did you get it fixed?


----------



## foxylady (11 Oct 2010)

TLC said:


> Vandriver - how do I do that? Did you get it fixed?


 

Was it an ambilight tv by any chance and is it any good as we are currently looking at them


----------



## TLC (12 Oct 2010)

I'll check which Philips it was - can't remember!


----------



## suzie (12 Oct 2010)

Interesting, 

My parents have a philips tv with upc (MMDS) and the is a constant low humming noise on the upc channels. Not sure if its the TV or the issue described above. Probably just the TV, must do some testing on it...

S.


----------



## vandriver (12 Oct 2010)

I have the ambilight tv and to stop the interference with the upc box ,you have to tape a piece of paper over the infra red receiver on the box!(Sounds crazy,but works)


----------



## eirinn (20 Oct 2010)

*upc hd and philips tv sound problem*

TLC...I have exactly the same problem, after a few functions with the upc remote, the sound goes muffled like talking underwater.

we've had upc out a number of times...they have replaced the decoder and the hdmi cable but the problem remained. the technician said the sound was 'white heat' better known as static. it builds up after a short while but dissipates as soon as the box is switched off. 

we had another guy out today who replaced the cable from the outside box to the hd decoder but still the problem remains. this guy said he came across the problem once before in clontarf, he wasn't able to fix it and passed it up the line at upc. he doesn't know if it was ever resolved. he did say that the tv in that case was also a philips!!!

my tv is a philips 40'' hd led bought just 3 weeks ago.

has your problem been resolved???


----------



## wheeler (18 Jan 2012)

I have a Philips ambilight and have a UPC box. I am experiencing a slight echo sound issue. I don't have speakers hooked up so all sound is coming from tv.

Anyone else have this issue?


----------

